# Embryo receptivity array (ERA) test in the UK?



## klmch (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi, I've been reading about the ERA test, which apparently determines whether you are receptive to embryos after 5 days progesterone (normal) or whether you need another couple of days before you have your implantation window.  I am with a clinic in Prague doing DE IVf so would like to know if any UK clinics will do the ERA test if you're not cycling with them?


----------

